# Double dipping?



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Do people really try to double dip when doing Amazon Hot Wheels? It can get real slow sometimes and I can see it tempting to launch another app - Postmates, Doordash, etc. 

Problem now with Postmates though is they don't tell you the delivery destination until after you accept, so you don't know where you'll end up...


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Bad idea.. I did it once with logotisics deliveries and got an email saying "I wasn't able to make deliveries for all or part of my shift" even though I got them all done within my scheduled block time frame. The most recent agreement with them gives them an exclusive lease on your vehicle while on the app and from my experience they clearly monitor if you go outside the area you are supposed to be in.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Bad idea.. I did it once with logotisics deliveries and got an email saying "I wasn't able to make deliveries for all or part of my shift" even though I got them all done within my scheduled block time frame. The most recent agreement with them gives them an exclusive lease on your vehicle while on the app and from my experience they clearly monitor if you go outside the area you are supposed to be in.


 Wow....that is pretty interesting! Do you think they tracked you by location and determined you were doing other deliveries or maybe they can detect another delivery app? That's pretty tricky there......


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Wow....that is pretty interesting! Do you think they tracked you by location and determined you were doing other deliveries or maybe they can detect another delivery app? That's pretty tricky there......


I'm sure it's GPS and how often you are swiping packages as delivered.

People, you are being paid. Whether you get 10 pings or 0. Do you job as you should.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah, I believe it was by GPS as well. I had a 4 hour block with a very light load of packages that I knew I'd knock out in about an hour and figured why not try to pick up some other work. This was also before the new agreement that has the exclusive lease part in it but none the less it was still obviously tracked and not something they are not ok with drivers doing.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

When they launched HotWheels in May in Seattle it was terribly slow, so I would just run UberEats during my shift. I did that for about a month and a half until HotWheels started to pick up. I never ran into any issues with Amazon, and I would cancel/decline the UberEats or IF anything come in from the Flex app.

Nowadays, I get 3-4 HotWheels per block so no need to Double Dip.

As a note, Caviar is the only courier company I know that has a deactivation clause in TOS for double dipping.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

chefseth said:


> When they launched HotWheels in May in Seattle it was terribly slow, so I would just run UberEats during my shift. I did that for about a month and a half until HotWheels started to pick up. I never ran into any issues with Amazon, and I would cancel/decline the UberEats or IF anything come in from the Flex app.


I think your situation is different. Hot wheels often has you waiting for deliveries. Different from logistics where you are not waiting for anything and should be delivering your packages as soon as possible.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Since you have 3-4 hrs to make deliveries when doing .com, shouldn't double dipping be fairly simple? It is my understanding most .com 4-hr routes are done in 2.5-3 hrs. That sounds like you could turn on app as soon as you left warehouse and make other deliveries as long as you make the Amazon deliveries within the delivery window.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

chefseth said:


> Since you have 3-4 hrs to make deliveries when doing .com, shouldn't double dipping be fairly simple? It is my understanding most .com 4-hr routes are done in 2.5-3 hrs. That sounds like you could turn on app as soon as you left warehouse and make other deliveries as long as you make the Amazon deliveries within the delivery window.


Yes, it should be easy to do but that is exactly what I got in trouble for. You may want to read the Amazon agreement because like caviar it definitely has a "double dipping" clause in it. However you can still complete your route early and go do whatever you want.. Just can't do it before all your packages are delivered.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sweitzeram said:


> Yes, it should be easy to do but that is exactly what I got in trouble for. You may want to read the Amazon agreement because like caviar it definitely has a "double dipping" clause in it. However you can still complete your route early and go do whatever you want.. Just can't do it before all your packages are delivered.


Hows it been for you lately? Havent heard from you in a while. Are you at a 3 hr warehouse now?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I was once tempted to take a GetMe request while on an Amazon route....it didn't even occur to me there would be any issue with it any more than, say, stopping for lunch in the middle or even just going to the bathroom/getting a drink.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Hows it been for you lately? Havent heard from you in a while. Are you at a 3 hr warehouse now?


We are definitely over loaded on drivers for the holiday season. They seem to greatly overestimate how many we would need. Blocks have become a bit more difficult to get. We still have four hour blocks for the morning routes but our afternoon ones have moved to three hours.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I complete all of my deliveries, then I log into Uber and use the destination filter to get back to the warehouse for returns.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

I wouldnt do it because the station here will assign you randomly for hot wheels order . That happened to me when Im returning to station.


----------

